# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  FROM TODAY I DISPISE YAHOO

## sdukzen

Today I found out that my yahoo account was hacked. All my contacts were sent nasty emails and some just spam emais about prommotions. Now this hackers made it look like the email was sent by me. I spent the whole day today sending counter emails to my contacts, trying to restore my image.

I then try to tell yahoo what happened by clicking on the help link, a messege comes up "we think that your account has been tempered with. We advise that you change your password and make it tricky."

I am moving over to gmail with all the contacts I managed to rescue today.

Yahoo No More!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Citizen X

Sdukzen, This is unimaginably shocking! I'm now asking myself what would I have done had I been in your position! American senators were impeached for distasteful content in their emails. They all maintained that their accounts were hacked! Just maybe some of them were telling the truth. I'm resolving to get watermarks and digital signatures. I can't afford something like this happening to me! It's widely speculated that email accounts cannot be hacked into, clearly this is not the case!

----------


## sdukzen

Vanash, its bad out of 40 contacts I managed to restore 11. Slowly but surely I will restore most of the. My image has been dented, I cant just imagine me sending for example Brain Mdluli an email about viagra, thats just not me. I have to now make time to go to their offices and explain face to face.

----------


## murdock

moving to gmail is not gona make it any better...i had a similar issue with my gmail account...then 9 attempts at my bank accounts...lucky i had the bank software loaded...which is what detected the attempts...from a far east country...i took it to a computor company...formatted the hard drive then loaded all sorts of software to make sure there were no more bugs...and since dont use that computor for banking...etc

----------


## sdukzen

Modork you are right, I just read an article about this spammers looks like you can be a victim whether you on gmail or whatever.

----------


## Citizen X

This thread is very disturbing! One must appreciate that all digital data such as email, online communities are classified as data message by the ECT. It's admissible as evidence in terms of the law of evidence. Take for instance, the Jessica De santos debacle. We know that she made the post becuase she admitted to it, but what happens in a situation where she didn't really make those posts and now her reputation is tarnished for it. I think we all need to be very careful with email and internet. I have norton antivirus, I update it regularly and also to regular scans...we ned to stay ahead of cyber criminals!

----------


## Dave A

> Vanash, its bad out of 40 contacts I managed to restore 11. Slowly but surely I will restore most of the. My image has been dented, I cant just imagine me sending for example Brain Mdluli an email about viagra, thats just not me. I have to now make time to go to their offices and explain face to face.


I wouldn't sweat it too much. If they know you, they should be well aware that this wouldn't be in your nature either.

Something that you need to check, though, is whether your Yahoo account really was hacked - or whether the sender was just forging the email headers as being from you. That happens a lot too.

----------


## sdukzen

DAVE. THEY DO KNOW ME THAT I WONT DO SUCH A THING. THE EMAILS WERE SENT IN MY ACCOUNT, I COULD SEE THIS BECAUSE I STARTED TO GET THE FAILER TO DEALIVER MESSEGES. ALL MESSEGES WERE SENT TO PEOPLE I HAVE NOT EMAILED FOR LONG TIME NOW. I TERMINATED THE ACCOUNT TODAY BECAUSE I WAS STILL GETTING THIS FAILER TO DELIVER MESSEGES.

----------


## murdock

what is even more disturbing...is how many people and "departments" are tracing and monitoring your emails..banking transactions...you name it...especially if you are red flagged...not only emails but all communications...there are building situated in key location which have officials monitoring data and air waves 24/7/365...dont for a minute think that there is such a thing as a secure line...i dont believe...even the usa president has a secure line...

----------


## murdock

no need to shout sodkozen...i am sure dave can read the samll print.

----------


## sdukzen

OHHH sorry caplogs were was still on

----------


## Blurock

This why we must be very very careful when engaging in social media such as FB and Twitter. The main purpose of these social platforms is to collect information for marketing purposes. They are adding applications and content such as birthdays, timeline, maps etc. all the time. 

By examining your likes and dislikes they can determine which advertising is most likely to entice you. The more features you link to your page, the easier it is to analyse your demographics for advertising purposes. :Frown:

----------


## Dave A

> THE EMAILS WERE SENT IN MY ACCOUNT, I COULD SEE THIS BECAUSE I STARTED TO GET THE FAILER TO DEALIVER MESSEGES.


That just takes a forged header to achieve. Are the emails shown in your sent items folder?

----------


## sdukzen

Dave: I checked my sent items before I terminated the account and it shows that I have not sent all those messeges.

----------


## sdukzen

I remember a day before this  happened I could not log on to my yahoo account.

----------


## Dave A

> Dave: I checked my sent items before I terminated the account and it shows that I have not sent all those messeges.


In that case the messages were sent via another messaging system and just had your email details as the "From" and "Reply To" email address. Quite easy to do, really. 

If anyone had looked at the email properties, they'd have picked up which email client and system was the origon.

Ultimately not Yahoo!'s fault.

----------


## Citizen X

This is still very unsettling!

----------


## sdukzen

Wow Dave. Vanash its still usettleling for me too, because the level of knowledge of most our contacts is not on the same level. A few think it was me and most of the are cool with everything.

----------


## SilverNodashi

Don't take this the wrong way, but why are you using Yahoo or gmail for business, to begin with? Yahoo, gmail, hotmail, etc all get hack - more often than you think and you should not really be using it. 

Sure, it's nice to have 7GB online mail, for free - but is your company really that cheap? (P.S. This question is aimed at everyone who runs a company off a free email provider) By using a free email service like this, you already give yourself a bad name, in terms of business. I would never do business with someone who has a gmail account (look at the many fraud & spam reports, who all use gmail b.t.w), and I know many others who won't even bother reading a gmail or yahoo originated email, no matter what you sell or how pure your intentions are. 

Every ISP in South Africa, including Vodacom / MTN / 8ta can give you an email account. Most of the times it's free and already configured as soon as you sign up for their internet services.

----------


## Citizen X

> Vanash, its bad out of 40 contacts I managed to restore 11. Slowly but surely I will restore most of the. My image has been dented, I cant just imagine me sending for example Brain Mdluli an email about viagra, thats just not me. I have to now make time to go to their offices and explain face to face.


The Mdluli soap opera is getting more interesting by the day. Did you get some form of a response from Mdluli?

----------


## sdukzen

I will not take it the wrong way. You made a valid point but I am not running a business using yahoo. If I ever think of going into business I will deffenetly not use it. I just completed an internship and all the contacts I have in yahoo are the people I found while networking. As an intern I meet lots of people who can help me in future or now when I am looking for a job.

----------


## primeoutsourcing

> This why we must be very very careful when engaging in social media such as FB and Twitter. The main purpose of these social platforms is to collect information for marketing purposes. They are adding applications and content such as birthdays, timeline, maps etc. all the time. 
> 
> By examining your likes and dislikes they can determine which advertising is most likely to entice you. The more features you link to your page, the easier it is to analyse your demographics for advertising purposes.


Yeah. Sadly.

----------

